# Just when you thought he couldn't get any cuter...



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

he goes and does this!

IMG_20160117_145602502 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20160117_145617701 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Heavens, he is positively _reclining_, isn't he? 

That is just an adorable pose of Sweetie, Moira!


----------



## Kathryn (Nov 19, 2011)

He's so content there! Silly boy


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh my!! That is just so adorable!!! How could ANYONE resist his sweet little charms  he's certainly living up to his name


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is adorable! Skipper likes to lie on his tummy too. :laughing1:*


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

So cute!! I love his cheek blobs to, very nice and even!


----------



## MissWitch (Oct 28, 2015)

justmoira said:


> he goes and does this!
> 
> IMG_20160117_145602502 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160117_145617701 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


Oh wow so cute!!



ReggieBird said:


> So cute!! I love his cheek blobs to, very nice and even!


I think I am following you on Instagram! If it is not you then there is another Reggie the Budgie haha


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

These photos of your Sweetie just made my day! Thanks for sharing and be sure to give this bébé a kiss from me.


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

He's so sweet, I also love those spots of his, very cute


----------



## Natsplat (Nov 3, 2015)

A little cutie. I've just got a new budgie and he likes to lie and perch on his tummy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aww, Sweetie sure is a sweetie  and CUTE!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The second pic he just looks blissfully happy!


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a good thing that he hooked his beak over a cage bar because he looks so relaxed that he might just fall asleep and roll right over!

Mark :budgie:
:budgie:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He is soooo cute!!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well if he wasn't called Sweetie he would of had to be called Cutie or Adorable or ....... 
He looks absolutely blissed out Budget likes to sleep on his tummy like that too, often on my chest aren't they the best?:budgie:


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

MissWitch said:


> Oh wow so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am following you on Instagram! If it is not you then there is another Reggie the Budgie haha


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha, Sweetie is just the cutest little rascal and sure knows how to get comfy.



ReggieBird said:


> So cute!! I love his cheek blobs to, very nice and even!


I've also noticed how evenly the spots are spaced and shaped. Too cute!


----------

